# Second Amendment



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

*READ THIS AND VOTE!!!!!	THEN SEND TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW!!!!!*

Attorney General, Eric Holder, has already said this is one of his major issues. He does not believe the 2nd Amendment gives individuals the right to bear arms. This takes literally 2 clicks to complete. Please vote on this gun issue question with USA Today. It will only take a few seconds of your time. Then pass the link on to all the pro gun folks you know. Hopefully these results will be published later this month. This upcoming year will become critical for gun owners with the Supreme Court's accepting the District of Columbia case against the right for individuals to bear arms.

* Here's what you need to do:*

* First* - vote on this one.

* Second *- launch it to other folks and have THEM vote - then we will see if the results get published.

The Question is:

* "Does the Second Amendment give individuals the right to bear arms?"*

Click on the link below and PLEASE vote Yes!

http://www.usatoday.com/news/quickquestion/2007/november/popup5895.htm


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well well...out of 8,850,902 people voting 97% said yes with 2% saying no....sounds to me like most agree with us.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang Danny---the third and fourth word got my blood boil'in---we"ll see what happens with the vote. and if info gets out to the people.

(Cat Track)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They'll keep tryin' to push it through, to the last one of them. We need to do the same.

Ask yourself " how many gun owners do I know that are not members of NRA or a like organization" Then make it your mission to talk to them, if they turn you down talk to someone else, try to enlist one other person in the pro gun organization of your choice.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Lordy Yall have done opened a can of worms!

This is One of my most passionate Subjects, I Believe as Thomas Jefferson said " Unarmed Citizens Are Just Subjects " Without an Armed Population Our Country is No better off than these Third World Dictatorships that are Flat Broke and the Population is Scared to Death of Their Government! A friend of mine was working in Africa, I do not recall the Country, But there were 3 girls near them and 7 Soldiers walked up to the preteen girls and Started talking to them. The soldiers started walking off and one of them turned around and Shot and Killed all 3 of them! My friend was Distraught over this and His Guide Tackled Him and Held him down till the Soldiers had Left. The Guide told him the soldiers had asked the preteen Girls to go with them to have Sex and the girls refused! That is why they were Killed. The Guide also told him if he hadnt tackled him they would have killed everyone in sight!

It is one thing to hear stories like this from Strangers but when you hear these kind of things from a friend it turns a whole new light on things. I for One Will Always Have a Weapon of some sort, Legal or Illegal When Law Abiding Men Give up the Very Weapons that afford them Freedom and Liberty ANYTHING Can and Will happen to Them and Their Families.

NOT On My WATCH!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those who hammer their guns into plows will plow for those who do not.

T. Jefferson


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Oh Lordy Yall have done opened a can of worms!
> 
> This is One of my most passionate Subjects, I Believe as Thomas Jefferson said " Unarmed Citizens Are Just Subjects " Without an Armed Population Our Country is No better off than these Third World Dictatorships that are Flat Broke and the Population is Scared to Death of Their Government! A friend of mine was working in Africa, I do not recall the Country, But there were 3 girls near them and 7 Soldiers walked up to the preteen girls and Started talking to them. The soldiers started walking off and one of them turned around and Shot and Killed all 3 of them! My friend was Distraught over this and His Guide Tackled Him and Held him down till the Soldiers had Left. The Guide told him the soldiers had asked the preteen Girls to go with them to have Sex and the girls refused! That is why they were Killed. The Guide also told him if he hadnt tackled him they would have killed everyone in sight!
> 
> ...


Amen brother!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

When people read the Bill of Rights, Constitution or any other work from a different time period as if someone wrote it in today's language it's taken in a context similar to a woman thinking a cow is calling her fat when it says, "Moo."

Get some intelligence people (not you guys).


----------

